# hammers



## marlon (Aug 31, 2005)

A wonderful thing about hammer fist strikes is that if you practice them a lot for a while making every strike and block a hammer then put some sticks in your hands...well ...it's fun and informative.  Or the other way around, if you practice some kali for a while then take the sticks out of your hands you have got some great kempo...very Walter Godin - ish too

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kempo108 (Sep 2, 2005)

i even take it one step further and try it with a knife or two. i like to practice my combos with one or two knives. like you said, its fun.


----------



## marlon (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey kempo108, its been a while.  Hope you are well.  How is your training going?  I like what you said about knives but combos with knives...do you adjust the movements to make them logical for knife fighting or have you found no need for that?

Yes fun!!

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## kempo108 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey Marlon, my training is going well. i find that i migth have to make minor adjustments here and there to make the combos work.  it also depends on how i hold the knife. i try the combos holding the knife up, down blade out, down blade in, one knife right hand, left hand or two knives. many varations which keep it interesting and fun! how are your students doing? when are you coming down again?


----------



## marlon (Sep 4, 2005)

I was planning to come down at the end of the month but i tore my mcl, so with my knee not so functional i think i will wait awhile.  The students are doing well.  I have implemented reaction drills in almost every class and added a focus of the month to help bring things up to speed. to help them get the techniques to work aginst a noncompliant aggressive attacker.  so things are good.  

I'll try things with the knives as you mentioned.  Hope to train with you soon and talk to you even sooner.  Next time i am down mabe we can go out and chat



Respectfully,

marlon


----------



## kempo108 (Sep 6, 2005)

tore your mcl, sounds like it hurts. next time you come down, after class we'll go out a grab a bit to eat. see you soon.


----------

